# IOS 7 et organisation des vidéos



## titidark (13 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, je viens d'effectuer la mise à jour sur mon ipod touch 5G avec ios 7. Si on excepte le faite que bon, le design est pas top, bien que on s'y fait malgré soit.... j'ai un petit "soucis" avec mes vidéos...
C'est au sujet de l'organisation des vidéos de l'ipod qui me pose soucis, je n'ai plus que des icones de film, genre la 1ere seconde du film qui s'affiche, mais du coup, je sais pas qui est quoi dans ces vidéos, donc pour chercher une vidéo je suis obligé de cliquer sur chacune d'elle ce qui me soule grave!!!! Parce que j'ai plus de 200 vidéos, donc la galère pour en chercher une particulière 
D'ou ma question, peut-on organiser ses vidéos de façon à ce qu'elles s'affiche en liste avec le nom de chaque vidéos, plutot qu'en icone pure comme ca l'est maintenant ? Parce que là ca me gave sérieux et impossible de repasser sur ios6


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2013)

Et tu ouvres 3 topics identiques pour le même sujet ?


----------



## titidark (13 Octobre 2013)

oui dans différente section, j'en ai marre je cherche sur tout les forums aucune solution, et tu ne me l'apporte pas non plus donc ton com me sert à rien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2013)

titidark a dit:


> et tu ne me l'apporte pas non plus donc ton com me sert à rien...



Stressé peut être ?


----------



## titidark (13 Octobre 2013)

non je veux juste une réponse, cette io c'est une grosse daube... on peut se faire à tout, mais là c'est abuser quoi, ne pas pouvoir organiser ses films en listes, c'est n'importe quoi... j'ai trop de vidéos, si je dois en chercher une en particulier je fais comment hein ? 
Alors que quand je synchronise de nouveau film et regarde sur mon ipod, je vois des icones toutes identiques, de meme taille et avec le nom de chaque film à l'interieur de l'icone, alors je comprend pas pourquoi ca disparait une fois la syncro finis, ca sera comme ça une fois finis ca serait franchement nikel, mais là, les icones pour chaque film ne font pas la meme taille, ya aucune infos sur les films et on doit cliquer dessus pour voir c'est quoi comme film, c'est relou et franchement très mal penser


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2013)

Les deux autres discussions ont été supprimées. Ça ne sert à rien de mettre trois fois la même demande.


----------



## titidark (13 Octobre 2013)

bin si puisque sur 3 forums différents qui ont tous plus ou moins de lectures, la preuve, il reste une seule discu et Zéro réponses, avec les 3, peut-être j'en aurai eu une en rentrant du taf :mouais:

p'tit up pour une éventuelle réponse...

personne?


----------



## Gwen (15 Octobre 2013)

Et non, personne. Tu es si virulent que ça ne donne pas franchement envie de répondre en plus.


----------

